# Big Dogs? Little Dogs? In Betweenies? Which Do You Prefer?



## fureverywhere (Oct 6, 2015)

I actually love every size of pup. I've never had small dogs but if someone left a basket of Chi's on my front porch I'd fall in love all over again. But if you have or had a dog what size makes you happy? I have two dogs who are not giants but considered large. I think the two things that draw me to bigger dogs...When you hug or sleep beside them it's almost like a human beside you, lickies included. It also makes me feel safe. I'm fairly petite looking. When I walk with Callie he stands his ground even with parked cars. If you want to talk to my Mommy you go through me. Keeping him in check gives me confidence. He has my back like no one else. I like a dog who's around 50, 60 pounds of serious pup.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 6, 2015)

I love all dogs, but now I prefer small ones mainly because they're easier to clean up after.

My Mini Doberman is just right for us.  Sometimes he can be a pain in the butt but he keeps us amused all day long.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2015)

I can't decide! I love big, doggery dogs and small dogs. My little one is best for my condo living though. No fenced yard so leash walking only. It's easier on both of us that she is small.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2015)

I guess I like medium dogs, never had a small dog, have had an Alaskan Malamute and Doberman years ago.  The puppy I have now should be in the high 30 lbs, just about right in case I have to carry him for some reason in the future.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 6, 2015)

I can understand that small is easier to carry. My Sophie has full blown panic attacks. One night we were by a drugstore getting evening shipments. A pallet hitting a metal loading dock. She got to the sidewalk before she became a trembling mess. I cannot carry her more than a block or two. Hubby came and picked us both up. Guess lacking that I would have to have stolen a supermarket cart. Smaller dogs are easier in that respect.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 6, 2015)

We love all dogs, prefer medium to small.    Our lil darlin's are Schnauzer / Pomeranian mix:




SB, that puppy looks like a real lovebug.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Thomas, he is!  Your babies are so cute. :love_heart:


----------



## Laurie (Oct 7, 2015)

Which Do You Prefer?

Hot ones!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2015)

I have four dogs.     Izzy is 75 lbs........Pete is 50.........Monroe is 17.......and Murphy is a whopping 6 pounds...soaking wet..   So I guess I have no preference.

One thing I can tell you... the little ones are harder to housebreak for some reason..  Murphy is has no problem peeing wherever he wants.  You would think he would take a lesson from the other three who are totally housebroken.


----------



## Debby (Oct 7, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I guess I like medium dogs, never had a small dog, have had an Alaskan Malamute and Doberman years ago.  The puppy I have now should be in the high 30 lbs, just about right in case I have to carry him for some reason in the future.
> 
> View attachment 22521





What an adorable looking doggie SeaBreeze!  So cute.  Is he a mix and if so what?

And I hear you on the difficulty of housebreaking the little guys QS!  I've had three chihuahua's, my daughters have had five between them and without exception, not one of them was/is trustworthy in that regard.  My theory is that when they are puppies, because they are so small, they can pause behind a pillow on the floor and you have no idea they're leaving a puddle behind until you discover it later and by then you're not correcting the bad act as it happens.  Whereas if you have a lab puppy, you often hear what is happening and you can see what they're doing.


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 7, 2015)

Big dog as in 90 lbs.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2015)

Bullie, what a beautiful dog.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2015)

Is that a Black Lab Bullie?    I didn't think they got that big..


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 7, 2015)

Regardless of which one, big or small, always be sure to read the instructions first.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2015)

SD, that is adorable. Lolololol.


----------



## jujube (Oct 7, 2015)

If I ever get another dog, it'll probably be a Chihuahua.  You don't have to walk them.....just hold them out the window and squeeze. 

I did see the cutest dog in the world last year - it was a Pomski, a Pomeranian and Husky mix (yep, strange as it may seem).  It looked just like a Husky, but Pom-sized, full grown.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2015)

Hilarious!


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 7, 2015)

I love em all... big or small.


----------



## Misty (Oct 7, 2015)

I have had small dogs, a long haired chihuahua, a Pomeranian, and a few Yorkies, and they were a real challenge to housebreak, due to their small bladders. I had a medium sized Benji type dog and she was very easy to train.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2015)

Thankfully those small bladders only hold a few squirts... not rivers like the bigger dogs...


----------



## Falcon (Oct 7, 2015)

Jujube>>>>    You don't have to walk them.....just hold them out the window and squeeze. 

You almost squeezed me, I'm laughing so hard!   :lol1:


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 7, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> Big dog as in 90 lbs.



Gorgeous dog!  Is he a flat coat retriever?


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm a big dog person  Labrador retrievers and lab mixes usually.  Most all of them have been black.  Now I have an American Staffordshire Terrier (at least that's what the Humane Society says).  She is a true sweetheart, 7-1/2 and and old soul.  I've had her almost 7 months, and I love her dearly.  She weighs between 65 and 70 pounds.  She is mostly black, with a white "mask".  Wonderful companion.  She does not approve of cats, skateboards, or mailmen.


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Is that a Black Lab Bullie?    I didn't think they got that big..



He's a mix. Mostly lab. Got him from a rescue group.


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 7, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Gorgeous dog!  Is he a flat coat retriever?


Thanks. He certainly is a conversation starter when walking him. People love to  pet him. He doesn't have a mean bone in his body.


----------



## Linda (Oct 7, 2015)

I used to think I liked large dogs the best.  I grew up with German Sheppards and then as an adult I always have loved Rottweilers but then Minnie Mouse and Seth came along!  Seth is my husband's dog and then we inherited Minnie Mouse from our son.  They follow my husband everywhere and love nap time in the recliner with him.


----------



## Linda (Oct 7, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I'm a big dog person  Labrador retrievers and lab mixes usually.  Most all of them have been black.  Now I have an American Staffordshire Terrier (at least that's what the Humane Society says).  She is a true sweetheart, 7-1/2 and and old soul.  I've had her almost 7 months, and I love her dearly.  She weighs between 65 and 70 pounds.  She is mostly black, with a white "mask".  Wonderful companion.  She does not approve of cats, skateboards, or mailmen.


My 2nd oldest son has 2 of those American Staffordshire Terriers Butterfly, he dearly loves them.   He has a brindle and white and a black and white.  Here is a photo from when they were small looking out the window at a deer in the back yard.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2015)

Linda, they are so sweet! Love the autumn colours on Seth.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 7, 2015)

Linda said:


> My 2nd oldest son has 2 of those American Staffordshire Terriers Butterfly, he dearly loves them.   He has a brindle and white and a black and white.  Here is a photo from when they were small looking out the window at a deer in the back yard.
> View attachment 22548




They really are wonderful dogs.   I got my girl from the Humane Society back in late March after the passing of my last lab-pit cross doggie, who was 13.  She seems SO glad to have a home, and is perfectly behaved in the house -- she's basically a couch potato.  She LOVES children and likes to sleep on her back on the couch with her feet in the air.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2015)

Bullie and Linda, beautiful dogs!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 7, 2015)

jujube said:


> If I ever get another dog, it'll probably be a Chihuahua.  You don't have to walk them.....just hold them out the window and squeeze.
> 
> I did see the cutest dog in the world last year - it was a Pomski, a Pomeranian and Husky mix (yep, strange as it may seem).  It looked just like a Husky, but Pom-sized, full grown.



OMG! "....just hold them out the window and squeeze."

I don't care who you are, that is hilarious! Jujube completely wrecked my train of thought about this :tickled_pink: !!

Okay....I don't know. I have only had two dogs. My first was a beautiful wolf-husky hybrid, and her name was Ruffian. We called her Ruffie. She was awesome! Such a great dog...er...wolf. She was 50% BC timberwolf and 50% husky. She was with us for a little over 12 years. 

She passed while playing with her beloved frisbee. She leapt to catch it, stumbled, and just dropped. By the time I got to her, she was gone. I did doggie CPR on her to no avail, and called the vet. One of our vets came immediately and there was nothing she could do either. She took Ruffie for a necropsy and Ruffie had had some kind of heart attack; her heart gave out. Ruffie is under a butterfly bush in our back yard. 

We mourned, and even the five cats we had seemed to mourn. I brought Ruffie home after the necropsy and laid her in the livingroom so the cats would (might?) understand. One by one, they visited her and seemed to understand. We buried Ruffie a few hours later. 

When it came to treat time with the cats, they didn't want them. They ate their food, but didn't want their treats. Saavy, our little runt, seemed to take it the hardest. She sat by Ruffie quietly the whole time before we buried her.

The house wasn't the same. I got talked into finding a puppy a couple months later....and sure as heck! Here comes our Lilly! She's a big Boxer/German Shepherd mix...weighing in at 82 pounds! When I got her, she was tiny! The story of my finding her will be finished in my Diary here.

I don't know about big, little, or in-between dogs. I just know that I have friends who have everything between Chihuahas and Irish Wolfhounds and I think all dogs are just wonderful. My two dogs were big; Ruffie was 70 pounds (a runt) and Lilly is big, but I just can't say I prefer any one, big or little.

I just love all dogs. 

Wow, that's one heck of a wimpy excuse for an answer, but it's all I have to add here. Dogs are awesome, no matter what size or breed.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 7, 2015)

Linda said:


> My 2nd oldest son has 2 of those American Staffordshire Terriers Butterfly, he dearly loves them.   He has a brindle and white and a black and white.  Here is a photo from when they were small looking out the window at a deer in the back yard.
> View attachment 22548



How beautiful!!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 7, 2015)

Here is my daughter with our wolfdog Ruffie:

[URL="http://s51.photobucket.com/user/PookNSaav/media/Jun08032-1-1.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f381/PookNSaav/Jun08032-1-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

And here's Lilly:

[URL="http://s51.photobucket.com/user/PookNSaav/media/004.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f381/PookNSaav/004.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Linda (Oct 8, 2015)

So many beautiful photos!  Pookie I have never heard of letting the other pets experience the death of one of their family like that.  What a great idea and a kind thing to do so they don't just wonder what happened.  I'll remember that, but I hope it's not something we have to do for a long long time.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 8, 2015)

Linda said:


> So many beautiful photos!  Pookie I have never heard of letting the other pets experience the death of one of their family like that.  What a great idea and a kind thing to do so they don't just wonder what happened.  I'll remember that, but I hope it's not something we have to do for a long long time.



I hope no one ever has to to that. I didn't know what else to do. I felt I owed them ... they needed to maybe in their own cat ways know she was gone. They loved her.

I don't always understand cats and dogs but it's interesting how they know stuff sometimes.

Thank you, Linda! I hope it will be a VERY long, long time before anything happens.

But I still don't know about preferring dogs. I never did really answer the question. I just love dogs....it doesn't matter. Got dogs? Life is good!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2015)

When I was eighteen and still at home, our fifteen year old  Cairn Terrier, Tigger, who thought he was a cat, had a stroke which left him paralysed. We sat in his pen with him while  we waited for the vet. Three oriental cats sat in a semi circle around him also. They, along with his human family, escorted him to the rainbow bridge, or what my grandmother always called, the fields of God. Ooh, I miss him. Salut, mon vieux! Tu est mon Cher ami.


----------



## jujube (Oct 8, 2015)

My cousin and her first husband were Buddhists.  When my uncle died many years ago, his dogs were devastated, wouldn't eat, just laid around crying, peeing in the house, etc.  

Her husband asked, "Has anyone told the dogs what happened?"  Everybody looked at him like he was crazy.  He took the dogs down to the beach, lined them up, sat on a log and "told" them exactly what had happened.  He brought the dogs back and they started eating and acting relatively normal.  He said, "The dogs just needed to know what was going on."

Who knows.  Maybe he was right.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 8, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I guess I like medium dogs, never had a small dog, have had an Alaskan Malamute and Doberman years ago.  The puppy I have now should be in the high 30 lbs, just about right in case I have to carry him for some reason in the future.
> 
> View attachment 22521



_He is adorable!!_


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 8, 2015)

Oh Pookie, such pretty pictures. Lily looks like one of Sophie's sisters. Sophie is probably AmStaff/ Boxer and a dash of German Shepherd


I've known people who are passionately in love with their wolf hybrids. With the right mix you have an incredible dog indeed!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 8, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Oh Pookie, such pretty pictures. Lily looks like one of Sophie's sisters. Sophie is probably AmStaff/ Boxer and a dash of German Shepherd
> View attachment 22559
> 
> I've known people who are passionately in love with their wolf hybrids. With the right mix you have an incredible dog indeed!



Yes, my friend! She was wonderful. She had that "pack" mentality where all the cats were hers.

One time, when little Tigger was a tiny kitten, we came home and Ruffie wasn't there to greet us or stick her nose in the bags. That wasn't normal at all, so I got worried. I finally found Ruffie on our bedroom floor, curled up...and Tigger was nearly buried in Ruffie's belly fur. 

Ruffie just stayed there as little Tigger slept. Ruffie just looked up at me, as if she were saying, "Sorry, I'm kinda busy right now."


----------



## Pookie (Oct 8, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Oh Pookie, such pretty pictures. Lily looks like one of Sophie's sisters. Sophie is probably AmStaff/ Boxer and a dash of German Shepherd
> View attachment 22559
> 
> I've known people who are passionately in love with their wolf hybrids. With the right mix you have an incredible dog indeed!



What a beautiful dog! She looks bit like mine! I love this!!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 8, 2015)

jujube said:


> My cousin and her first husband were Buddhists.  When my uncle died many years ago, his dogs were devastated, wouldn't eat, just laid around crying, peeing in the house, etc.
> 
> Her husband asked, "Has anyone told the dogs what happened?"  Everybody looked at him like he was crazy.  He took the dogs down to the beach, lined them up, sat on a log and "told" them exactly what had happened.  He brought the dogs back and they started eating and acting relatively normal.  He said, "The dogs just needed to know what was going on."
> 
> Who knows.  Maybe he was right.



Well, yes! Who knows? I think dogs understand a heck of a lot more than we think they do. That was a great idea!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> When I was eighteen and still at home, our fifteen year old  Cairn Terrier, Tigger, who thought he was a cat, had a stroke which left him paralysed. We sat in his pen with him while  we waited for the vet. Three oriental cats sat in a semi circle around him also. They, along with his human family, escorted him to the rainbow bridge, or what my grandmother always called, the fields of God. Ooh, I miss him. Salut, mon vieux! Tu est mon Cher ami.



I am so sorry for your loss. It always hurts so much when a precious pet passes. I think maybe other pets can understand the passing of another pet. 

I truly believe Heaven is full of animals ... all our pets, and even kittens, puppies, dogs, cats, (those who never got homes and passed) snakes, ferrets, etc. I think those of who love pets will be with them.

I know there are some folks who don't like animals. That's okay, I think Heaven can accommodate them as well. There's nothing wrong with folks who don't like animals. It's just a preference thing.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank you Pookie. Hugs.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Thank you Pookie. Hugs.



Thank you, dear. Many hugs!


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't know if I can find it at the moment but I have that pic of Sophie tattooed on my shoulder. My beautiful girl will always be with me. Thinking Callie's name on my wrist.


----------



## jujube (Oct 9, 2015)

Pookie said:


> I truly believe Heaven is full of animals ... all our pets, and even kittens, puppies, dogs, cats, (those who never got homes and passed) snakes, ferrets, etc. I think those of who love pets will be with them.
> 
> I know there are some folks who don't like animals. That's okay, I think Heaven can accommodate them as well. There's nothing wrong with folks who don't like animals. It's just a preference thing.



Does anyone remember the Twilight Zone episode called "The Hunt":  Hyder Simpson lives with his wife and his hound dog, Rip, in the backwoods. Mrs. Simpson does not like having the dog indoors, but Rip saved Hyder's life once, and Hyder won't be parted from him. Mrs. Simpson has seen some bad omens recently and warns Hyder not to go raccoon hunting that night. When Rip dives into a pond after a raccoon, Hyder jumps in after him, but only the raccoon comes up out of the water. Next morning, Hyder and Rip wake up next to the pond. When they return home, Hyder finds that neither his wife, the preacher, nor the neighbors can hear him or see him—they seem to think that he and Rip are dead.

Walking along the road, he encounters a fence he doesn't recognize, and decides to follow it. Presently, both come to a gate tended by a man. Simpson asks him if he is Saint Peter. Explaining only that he is a gatekeeper, the man explains that Simpson can enter the Elysian Fields. Simpson is appreciative, but disheartened to hear that there is no raccoon hunting there, nor are there any of his other usual pleasures. When he is told that Rip can't enter and will be taken elsewhere ("up the road"), he declines and angrily goes on down the "Eternity Road" rather than enter the gate without his beloved dog. Simpson states "Any place that's too high-falutin' for Rip is too fancy for me." Later, after stopping to rest, Simpson and Rip are met by a young angel whose job is to find and bring them to Heaven.

Simpson tells the angel about his experience at the first gate, commenting "Son, that'd be a helluva place without Rip!" The angel replies "Mr. Simpson, you ain't far wrong—that is Hell! Heaven's up yonder a piece," pointing up Eternity Road. When asked by Simpson why the gatekeeper at the gate to Hades wouldn't let him bring Rip inside with him, the angel explains that the reason Rip was not allowed in was because the dog would have been able to smell the brimstone and alert Simpson that something was wrong. The angel says "You see, Mr. Simpson—a man, well, he'll walk right into Hell with both eyes open. But even the Devil can't fool a dog!"

The angel also tells Hyder that there will be a raccoon hunt in Heaven that night "right after the square dance" and assures him that his wife, who will be coming shortly, will not be misled into entering Hell.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2015)

Cool story Jujube.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 9, 2015)

Any dogs. All dogs. Big or small I love 'em all. But I love my kitty, too.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 9, 2015)

Awesome story Jujube, I loved "The Twilight Zone". Of course overthinking it but I know Heaven has raccoons 
All the cats, dogs and rodents I have ever loved will be at the Rainbow Bridge waiting to happily suffocate me


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 10, 2015)

jujube said:


> Does anyone remember the Twilight Zone episode called "The Hunt":  Hyder Simpson lives with his wife and his hound dog, Rip, in the backwoods. Mrs. Simpson does not like having the dog indoors, but Rip saved Hyder's life once, and Hyder won't be parted from him. Mrs. Simpson has seen some bad omens recently and warns Hyder not to go raccoon hunting that night. When Rip dives into a pond after a raccoon, Hyder jumps in after him, but only the raccoon comes up out of the water. Next morning, Hyder and Rip wake up next to the pond. When they return home, Hyder finds that neither his wife, the preacher, nor the neighbors can hear him or see him—they seem to think that he and Rip are dead.
> 
> Walking along the road, he encounters a fence he doesn't recognize, and decides to follow it. Presently, both come to a gate tended by a man. Simpson asks him if he is Saint Peter. Explaining only that he is a gatekeeper, the man explains that Simpson can enter the Elysian Fields. Simpson is appreciative, but disheartened to hear that there is no raccoon hunting there, nor are there any of his other usual pleasures. When he is told that Rip can't enter and will be taken elsewhere ("up the road"), he declines and angrily goes on down the "Eternity Road" rather than enter the gate without his beloved dog. Simpson states "Any place that's too high-falutin' for Rip is too fancy for me." Later, after stopping to rest, Simpson and Rip are met by a young angel whose job is to find and bring them to Heaven.
> 
> ...



Yes, I do remember that episode.  Trying to remember the name of the guy who played the man.  Was it the guy who played Jed Clampett on Beverly Hillbillies?


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm not a dog fan at all, but if I were to have one it'd be a large dog-  German Shepherd, Husky, or one of those half-Husky-half-wolf dogs.

I like this one:  http://www.boredpanda.com/dog-tricked-facial-expression-anuko-husky/


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 8, 2017)

I love them all. In the past we always had a large and small dog and to keep things interesting one or two cats.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 8, 2017)

As a child I was afraid of dogs. After I married and had my 2 children I thought I should get a dog so they wouldn't have the fear I had. So we got an English Setter. I fell in love with him at first sight. We named him Bandit because the marks on his face looked like he had a mask on. We had him 9yrs and then he passed away 3 days after my Dad passed away. Then we got a Chocolate Lab named Cody. I loved both dogs. Now that my children are married my Daughter has a English Bulldog and my son has 5 dogs, I guess I did the right thing getting Bandit because my children didn't inherit my fear. I am the designated Baby sitter when My kids go on vacation , and I love it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 8, 2017)

I would pick a little one who was also quiet.  No barking.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 9, 2017)

At this point in my life I would settle for a German hot dog!







I prefer outdoor dogs and would like to have a little beagle with a big voice.


----------



## nvtribefan (Sep 9, 2017)

I love them all. My current kids are 35 and 45 pounds.


----------



## Robusta (Sep 9, 2017)

We started off with a Shepard Doberman Cross. Best dog ever. He was the Hell Hound to strangers, the most vicious beast on earth. Yet while he was with his family anything went,the kids tormented him to no end. When he had enough he went under the kitchen table. He actually delivered a litter of kittens, carrying each one to his nest and licking them to life as the y emerged.  He got loose one day and got hit by the school bus.

We also had KC and Cujo  Great Pyrenees crosses.  KC passed on our floor of cancer at 12 years. Cujo went another 2 years longer. KC was 90 lbs and Cujo 112.

We also got Nala a beautiful but tiny pure bred boxer.  She was traded to a crack dealer for drugs. Some folks liberated her from a chain in his backyard and we ended up with her.  She was with us 9 years.

 We said no more,but that lasted less than a year. We now have Millie and Buddy, Chihuahua/Pomeranian mix.  We were lied too as while I am sure there is some of each in these dogs, they are bigger than either should be. Weigh about 183 a piece


----------



## Manatee (Sep 9, 2017)

We had a 4 pound chihuahua for 13 years, he was everybody's friend.  His best friend was our son's 40 pound Samoyed.  They would play together for hours.

When we lived in Arizona they had a parade to celebrate the community's 30th anniversary.  There were different groups with different interests.  There was a group that were Great Dane fanciers, and another group with miniature horses.  The dogs were bigger than the horses.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> I love them all. My current kids are 35 and 45 pounds.
> View attachment 41915


Awwwwww.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 9, 2017)

I prefer dogs big enough to take me out in a sparring match. Wolf hybrids and such.

(Although some chihuahuas have been known to give me a hard time in the ring)


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 9, 2017)

My Bonnie might give you a run for your money -- she's a big ol' girl -- but first you'd have to get her to lumber down off the couch.  She's enjoying her retirement.  She fights dirty, though, she'll be complacently sitting on the floor with her head in your lap and suddenly rare up and smack you under the jaw with the top of her head (I think it's exuberance from being petted) and damn near knock you silly.  Then when she has you on the ground she'll straddle you and try to lick you to death.  She also has a very impressive set of teeth.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 9, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Awwwwww.



Cute dogs!      I bet you don't need an alarm system in your house!


----------



## nvtribefan (Sep 10, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Cute dogs!      I bet you don't need an alarm system in your house!



Strictly K9 alarm service here, although the little red-haired girl is losing her hearing at 12 years of age.


----------

